

Save My Life: Hyperparathyroidism? - savemylife
http://savemylyfe.blogspot.com/2010/09/hyperparathyroidism.html

======
anon-5
This is well worth checking out. I have symptoms similar to yours and I was
eventually diagnosed with hyperparathyroidism. My PTH and calcium levels were
high all along, but they ruled out hyperparathyroidism because the radioactive
and ultrasound scans they did failed to show the inflamed gland.

It turns out the scans can be very hit and miss. The parathyroid glands are
very small and the reliability of the scans depends largely on the experience
of the person carrying them out. Hyperparathyroidism is the only known
condition to cause increased PTH levels. If both serum PTH and calcium are
high then it's almost certain to be hyperparathyroidism. A simple test for PTH
levels can confirm or rule out the diagnosis.

As for treatment, here in the UK, most hospitals still perform the 'old' style
surgery (open parathyroidectomy) which is risky and has a long recovery time.
I'm saving for an operation at a hospital abroad which performs a minimally
invasive procedure - much safer and quicker.

Good luck and keep us posted.

~~~
savemylife
Wow, so it sounds like even once you're diagnosed via lab tests, you still
have to fight to get it "fixed". That really sucks. parathyroid.com says that
if you have the high Calcium and PTH, you "have it, and need an operation". I
dunno how reliable that site is though.

I've read that even getting a positive lab diagnosis can be tricky, as Calcium
& PTH levels fluctuate fairly rapidly, and you sometimes have to get the test
repeated many times over a period of weeks.

Good luck in finding a good facility. If it turns out that this is what I
have, maybe we'll end up comparing notes on that sort of thing.

------
teilo
You might wish to look into "Type 2 Hypothyroidism" by Mark Starr as a
starting point.

<http://www.21centurymed.com/>

Keep in mind, that Starr's work in controversial, but part of the bedrock of
his research is that the standard blood tests for thyroid are unable to
distinguish between active thyroid hormone, and hormone that has had the
iodine atoms replaced with bromine, chlorine, or florine, all of which have a
higher affinity than iodine. As such a blood test may appear normal for
thyroid, when in fact, one is thyroid deficient.

~~~
savemylife
I actually have this book. I don't think it covers the Parathyroid though. If
the Hyperparathyroidism doesn't pan out for me, I plan on asking the doctor to
treat my Hypothyroidism more aggressively, to try and get my levels closer to
perfect.

------
pella
add yourself to <http://curetogether.com/>

------
YuriNiyazov
Good luck

